

Three Must-Have Trading Books - znmeb
http://borasky-research.net/2011/12/11/three-must-have-trading-books/

======
jcr
flagged. It's a thinly veiled advertisement with nothing useful and is just
pushing amazon affiliate links hidden behind url shorteners -- in other words,
spam.

